# Grilled Salmon and Scallops with Macadamia Nut-Cilantro Pesto



## ironchef (Jun 29, 2005)

A great way to enjoy a great summertime fish. Try and get Alaskan Wild King Salmon while it's still available:

*Grilled Salmon and Scallops with Macadamia Nut-Cilantro Pesto*

*Yield: Approx. 8 Servings*

*Ingredients:*

4 lbs. Salmon filet, skin on (if applicable) and cut into 7-8 oz. portions
16 ea. U-10 Scallops
2-3 Tbsp. Olive Oil
Kosher Salt
Fresh Cracked Pepper

*For the Pesto:*
3/4 to 1 c. Macadamia Nut Oil
1 c. loosely packed fresh Cilantro leaves (*thin *stems are ok)
1/2 c. chopped Scallions
1/2 c. Unsalted Macadamia Nuts
3 Tbsp. fresh Ginger, chopped
1 Tbsp. fresh Garlic, chopped
Juice of 1 lemon + the zest
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method*:

In a food processor or blender, combine all of the ingredients and blend until you get a medium-thick pesto consistency. Add more oil as needed. Season to taste with kosher salt and reserve.

Prepare grill to medium-high. Lightly brush or rub the olive oil onto both sides of the salmon and scallops, and season with salt and pepper. Cook the salmon skin side down (if applicable) until the skin gets lightly charred and crispy. Do NOT move the salmon once you place it on the grill or else the skin will break apart from the salmon. Flip once and cook until medium-medium well, about 6 minutes on the skin side, and 4 minutes on the other side. Cook the scallops until medium-medium well, about 3-4 minutes per side. Serve with the pesto drizzled on top.


----------



## mish (Jul 3, 2005)

This recipe looks amazing! Certainly will have to give this a try.  Thank you for posting.


----------

